# IBEW Apprenticeship



## P-Electrician (Aug 2, 2012)

Anyone on here from 103 in Boston, want to get in as an apprentice. any advice? been in the trade for a few years, worked for a commercial open shop for a while which was good but the pay wasn't and now work in house but is not really my thing, find construction to be more interesting. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Call the local and go by fill out application.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

P - the wago thread directed me to here. If you are a 4th year apprentice, why would you want to start all over in the local? If you really want in, why don't you finish your apprenticeship and go in as a JW?


----------



## P-Electrician (Aug 2, 2012)

B/c from what i'm told they haven't taken journeyman since the artery project. Also as an apprentice your almost guaranteed 5 years of work and i will make what i would make as a journeyman where i am. I actually would like to go to the local's school even though i finished. My friend is in and he says you see stuff you don't see in typical night courses.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Your best bet is to go and apply.

Best of luck.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

P-Electrician said:


> B/c from what i'm told they haven't taken journeyman since the artery project. Also as an apprentice your almost guaranteed 5 years of work and i will make what i would make as a journeyman where i am. I actually would like to go to the local's school even though i finished. My friend is in and he says you see stuff you don't see in typical night courses.



FYI, there are no guarantees


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

I hear that Boston is run similar to NYC Local 3...they only give out applications at certain times and as an Apprentice...part of the agreement is that you are kept working throughout your apprenticeship. For us, it doesn't matter if you're a journeyman...you cannot just "join". If you're a journeyman and want in, you have to come in with a shop that is being organized. Even then, you will not be admitted into the "A" Division. That is reserved for those who went through the unions apprenticeship or you do 10yrs in the "M" Division (our version of the CWCE since the 1960's). So if you come in as a journeyman, you won't be given A Rate no matter what...except in RARE circumstances.

For our jurisdiction, you're better off getting in as an Apprentice. But like anything else, it depends whether their doors are open yet or not.

When we last opened our doors we literally had over 10,000 applications that had to be narrowed down to 500 kids (two groups of 250 each). We have almost 2000 Apprentices in the program here.

Just call, tell them that you are interested in becoming an apprentice, that you were wondering if they are giving out applications and what you have to do get one.

Steve from NYC


----------

